# هل يتحمل محول 8000w تشغيل 3 مكيفات فريون



## قمر الشعراء (7 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا انا اريد حساب تكلفة انشاء محطة توليد طاقة كهربائية في المنزل عن طريق الشمس والرياح
مع العلم باني لست بحاجة لها فلله الحمد الكهرباء 24 ساعة وبقاطع 100 امبير وبـ 5 هللات للكيلو واط
لكن لتكون لدي خبرة في الموضوع
ولكي اعرف كم هي نعمة الكهرباء التي انعم الله علي بها وبتكاليف قليلة بالنسبة لغيرها
-------
ندخل في الموضوع
((تم حذف المقدمة))
واجهتني مشكلة الاستهلاك العالي لمكيفات الفريون وبحثت عن البدائل لكن ليست عملية
مثل مكيف صحراوي خيار غير مناسب للمناطق الساحلية مثل الدمام وجدة
وعلى كلام مستخدمين المكيف الصحراوي في المناطق الرطبة "يخلي البيت مسبح" فتم استبعادها 
وحاولت ايجاد حل آخر لكن لا بديل لمكيفات الفريون وسمعت عن وجود مكيفات تستهلك واط اقل من غيرها 
فمثلا مكيف طن ونصف 1.5 استهلاكها يتراوح بين 2400w الى 1800w 
ومكيفات طنين استهلاكها يتراوح بين 3200w و 2400w

المهم الان عند ايجاد المكيفات الاقل استهلاك للكهرباء هل يكفي هذا المحول لتشغيل 3 مكيفات 
يوجد لدي خيارين
سعر الاول نصف سعر الثاني
الاول 8000w بسعر 390 دولار صناعة تيوان وهذه مواصفاته







الثاني 10000w بسعر 750 دولار من نفس الشركة







وشيئ آخر وهو تيار البدء كم ضعف انا حسبتها انه 4 اضعاف؟ 
واتضح لي ان الخيار الاول مناسب لكن ليس لدي العلم الاكيد

المكيف الاول والثاني طن ونصف والثالث طنين
1800 واط و 1800 واط و 2400 واط
المجموع 6000 واط 
لكن عند عمل الاول والثاني الواط يساوي 3600 واط والمحول يتحمل الى 16000 واط لثواني معدودة
وبحساب تيار البدء 4 اضعاف للمكيف الثالث 2400 * 4 = 9600 واط
ونجمع استهلاك المكيفين 3600 + تيار البدء للثالث 9600 واط = 13200 واط ثم ينخفض
وحتى لو تم حسابه بخمس اضعاف سيكون مجموع الواط 15600 لكن المشكلة لو كان تيار البدء اكثر من ذلك فلن يتحمل المحول


((((اعرف ان الموضوع غير مرتب لاني عدلت به اكثر من مرة)))) المهم الفكرة وصلت ان شاء الله


----------



## جمعان9 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

الافضل شراء 3 محمولات فئة 5000 واط كل مكيف على حدة.

ولكن ياخي الموضوع ليس بالمحولات، 

تكلفة تشغيل مكيف من الطاقة الشمسية تكلفك 50 الف ريال للمكيف الواحد.

انسى موضوع المكيف . استخدم مكيف صحراوي متنقل 200 واط او مروحة.


----------



## gsb (8 نوفمبر 2011)

نظام هايبرد شمس + رياح 
متى تريد إستخدامها ليلا أو نهارا ؟
لم تسأل سوى عن المحولات لماذا وباقي أجزاء النظام الأكثر كلفة الألواح الشمسية والتربينات والبطاريات وخلافه!!!


----------



## رشيد الديزل (9 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز المشكلة لاتكمن في الواط ولكن المشكله في الامبير وهيا شدت التيار وهل بامكانك توفير انتاج من الطاقه المستمره لاتوازي الاستهلاك لديك اي انه حينما تستهلك 6000 واط لازم يكون لديك مخزون وانتاج بنفس الوقت يكفي ان يقطي الاستهلاك لديك دون انقطاع اي حينما ان تريد توليد 8000واط فانت تحتاج الى 8000أمبير من خزن الطاقه اي انك تحتاج الى 80 بطاريه سعة 100 امبير وتحتاج الى 80 لوح شمسي بقدرت 100wوانت احسبها وشف كيف هذه المعدات الرئيسية ولسا باقي اشيا ؟


----------

